
China's curious cult of the mango - elorant
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35461265
======
searine
This is a rip off of an old collectors weekly article.

[http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-mao-mango-
cult-...](http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-mao-mango-cult-
of-1968/)

------
a3n
I know someone who lived through the Cultural Revolution. She loves mangoes. I
wonder if that had anything to do with it.

~~~
eru
Doesn't everyone love mangoes?

~~~
masklinn
I don't. I find them of little interest and debatable taste. Alongside pomelo
it's one of the fruits I like least (of those I've eaten, I won't pretend an
encyclopedic knowledge of fruits and there are many fruits I haven't tried
yet, durian being pretty high on that list)

~~~
mercurial
Durian is quite nice, as far as I remember, but the smell is something else.

~~~
eru
The better durians have more bearable smell.

------
known
Brilliant nation

------
vinhboy
Yup... China is still producing cult items to this day:

[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/40059786/ns/business-
retail/t/must...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/40059786/ns/business-
retail/t/must-have-toy-hits-christmases-past/)

I don't know about that list though, I think I rather have a mango candle...

